# DES (Diethylstillbestrol) exposure



## hobgyn1 (Feb 17, 2016)

We have several patients that we need to code for DES exposure that come in twice a year for either a Pap or an ultrasound.  We have tried codes  P04.8, Z77.9 and/or T38.5X5 to no avail.  If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know.  Thank you!!!


----------



## camillecoder@hotmail.com (Mar 1, 2016)

P04.8 is correct.  I don't know whether you're asking for auths or trying to get the claims paid but it sounds like someone needs to educate the carrier.


----------

